# Wireless Ethernet adapter list



## Amon37

Like many I don't have a phone line hooked up and am stuck paying 5$ a month. Now that Ethernet has been enabled it gives us hope to hook up to the internet and get rid of the monthly fee.

However this poses another problem for some. Having to run a super long ethernet cable. What I would like to do is have a thread that people can search on that has a good list of adapters that plug into the ethernet port but allow you to connect to an exisiting wireless network. 

So please feel free to get a list going that way people can weigh the cost of an adapter vs. a monthly fee and also so we can know what is compatible and what isn't.


----------



## tnsprin

Amon37 said:


> Like many I don't have a phone line hooked up and am stuck paying 5$ a month. Now that Ethernet has been enabled it gives us hope to hook up to the internet and get rid of the monthly fee.
> 
> However this poses another problem for some. Having to run a super long ethernet cable. What I would like to do is have a thread that people can search on that has a good list of adapters that plug into the ethernet port but allow you to connect to an exisiting wireless network.
> 
> So please feel free to get a list going that way people can weigh the cost of an adapter vs. a monthly fee and also so we can know what is compatible and what isn't.


Note they mentioned HomePlug solutions as another way to get this to work. Homeplug near your router, not near your receiver. Your builtin DishComm is a HomePlug device.


----------



## sthor

You need a wired to wireless ethernet bridge. This would work if you wireless network is a G protocol:

http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=9743339789B04


----------



## kckucera

Not a fan of any product that screws with your power, x-10, homeplug etc they all add noise and even though most products has some level of filtering to overcome this they are not perfect.


----------



## lukin4u

have they (dish) said whether this will be an alternative to the phone line for the $5 dollar off??


----------



## ChuckA

Yes. They said it could take a few months for the $5 to drop off your bill but it will be removed if you are Internet connected.


----------



## Jim5506

lukin4u said:


> have they (dish) said whether this will be an alternative to the phone line for the $5 dollar off??


Yes, onlast night's Tech Chat they specifically said the ethernet connection could replace a phone line.


----------



## RLMesq

The ethernet bridge sthor suggested is a nice product, but kind of expensive if you don't need multiple ports on the other side. I have a Logitech Play Link (<---clicky) for my Xbox 360, and tried it with my 622 for dial-out. It works just fine.

It's a set of two small boxes; one connects to your router, and the other connects to your remote device (computer, game console, DVR, etc.). The boxes are paired to each other, so there's no need for additional security settings.










You can find them for around thirty bucks on Amazon or buy.com, shipping included.
It's slower than wireless G, so it wouldn't be a good choice for large file transfer... but for a simple dial-out, who cares?


----------



## cornflakes

I connected my Netgear WGE101 802.11g Ethernet Bridge and the diagnostic tests show it's ok. It's able to get an IP from DHCP and seems to be able to communicate with the outside world.


----------



## jltv

Many cheap wireless routers, can be configured to be a wireless bridge. If you see one on super sale, then download the manual from the manuf. site and see if you can configure it that way. You don't need high speed, so look at close out specials at the big box stores.


----------



## kmcnamara

My problem is that my network is configured for WPA2 which restricts the number of units that will work for me. Consequently I can't use the older/cheaper units. It's a problem I'm willing to deal with for the extra security.


----------



## thefunks67

Any thoughts on this adapter?

http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=2661945678B08

-Funk


----------



## CoriBright

kmcnamara said:


> My problem is that my network is configured for WPA2 which restricts the number of units that will work for me. Consequently I can't use the older/cheaper units. It's a problem I'm willing to deal with for the extra security.


http://games.dlink.com/products/?model=DGL-3420

This one works with WPA2..... and it runs at 108 (super-g) as well. If you're running -n, it might bring the whole network down to 108 so check your router first.

This one also does WPA-TKIP and WPA-PSK - and it's $30 cheaper.


----------



## thefunks67

thefunks67 said:


> Any thoughts on this adapter?
> 
> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=2661945678B08
> 
> -Funk


I will answer my own question. Yes, it does work. 

-Funk


----------



## ssmith10pn

kmcnamara said:


> My problem is that my network is configured for WPA2 which restricts the number of units that will work for me. Consequently I can't use the older/cheaper units. It's a problem I'm willing to deal with for the extra security.


Are we a little anal?  National Security secrets on your computer?


----------



## Jim148

Hopefully this isn't straying too far off topic. I have a laptop computer and I am interested in being able to connect to the internet via wifi. I don't have a CD-ROM drive, so being able to use something like the Linksys Wireless-G Gaming Adapter WGA54G would be great if I don't need to load drivers. Does anybody know if this would work for a laptop computer without having to load drivers?


----------



## ssmith10pn

Jim148 said:


> Hopefully this isn't straying too far off topic. I have a laptop computer and I am interested in being able to connect to the internet via wifi. I don't have a CD-ROM drive, so being able to use something like the Linksys Wireless-G Gaming Adapter WGA54G would be great if I don't need to load drivers. Does anybody know if this would work for a laptop computer without having to load drivers?


Yes it's driver Free.
You connect it to your existing network configure it through your web browser, and then go plug it into the ethernet port of your laptop when done.

It's just a fancy name for a wireless bridge.



> It's completely driver-free, so it works on any platform. Since there's no drivers to load, setup is a snap. In some cases, it works right out of the box! If your setup's a little different -- just configure the network settings through your PC's web browser, plug it into your game box, and go.


----------



## tnsprin

ssmith10pn said:


> Are we a little anal?  National Security secrets on your computer?


May well be even more important info, at least to him. And some people have restrictions placed on them by the company they work for that mandate the use of the highest security on their home pc's.


----------



## spawnman

So on my home network I don't use DHCP for wireless security and such. Is there a way to assign the 622 an IP address??? Also I use MAC filtering. Can you see what the MAC address is on the 622??


----------



## ChuckA

Your router should show you the mac address of the 622. Display the ARP table. Depending on your router/DHCP Server, you can set it up to assign a specific IP address to the 622 via its mac address so you can still have it ask for a DHCP address. There is currently no way to specify a static IP address through the 622.


----------



## spawnman

ChuckA,

Thanks for the help. should work great


----------



## kmcnamara

ssmith10pn said:


> Are we a little anal?  National Security secrets on your computer?


Anal? Probably. 

But since the higher level security is available, why not use it? The last thing I need is some clown wardriving in my neighborhood (or worse, a neighbor) doing not-so-nice-stuff on my Internet connection. Plus I've got a bunch of financial info on my PC. It's an easy solution to keep all but the most dedicated hackers out.

By the way, I'm looking at this model. http://www.buffalotech.com/products...reless-g-mimo-performance-ethernet-converter/

Less expensive than a lot of the game adapters and has additional ethernet ports for future expansion.


----------



## pacman

Amon37 said:


> What I would like to do is have a thread that people can search on that has a good list of adapters that plug into the ethernet port but allow you to connect to an exisiting wireless network.


Using old hardware I had lying around, I got a DLink DWL-1000AP to bridge to a DWL-900AP access point connected to my 622 successfully but it was very tricky. The receiver successfully gets an IP address, I'm not sure how else to test that it's working.

For this setup:
1) Set the 900AP to "Access Point Client mode". You need to connect it to the receiver via a Ethernet crossover cable, not a regular cable. 
2) I have a Linksys WRT54G as my main wireless access point/router/DHCP server. The 900AP would *not* connect wirelessly with the Linksys (even if turned off all security and forced the Linksys into 802.11b only, etc.). Instead, I had to create a separate 802.11b network (different SSID and channel) with the DWL-1000AP. The 1000AP is plugged into my Linksys with regular ethernet cable. I read this is because the 900AP uses a proprietary bridging scheme that doesn't work with anything but another 900AP (or, as I discovered, a 1000AP)
3) I'm using 40-bit WEP. The 900AP only accepts hex security keys, so you either need to translate your plaintext key, or use hex keys for both the 900 and the 1000. If you have two 900's, you should be able to set them up to use MAC addresses filtering for even more security.

No matter what hardware you use, I highly recommend testing it with a PC first to make sure you are getting IP addresses and connecting to the web first (you're going to need a PC to configure the AP's properly anyway).


----------



## fredp

tnsprin said:


> May well be even more important info, at least to him. And some people have restrictions placed on them by the company they work for that mandate the use of the highest security on their home pc's.


Absolutely true above! OK my question: Any bridge or game network type adapter will need to have the ability to input an SSID if the router doesn't broadcast it and then set the encryption password for WEP, WPA etc. correct? I encrypt and block my SSID so that the UVM students in my neighborhood don't get a free ride :lol:

Fred


----------



## palerider

kmcnamara said:


> My problem is that my network is configured for WPA2 which restricts the number of units that will work for me. Consequently I can't use the older/cheaper units. It's a problem I'm willing to deal with for the extra security.


My router is configured with WPA2 and I wasn't willing to give up that extra security either. But, I needed to connect a couple of boxes to my network that didn't have a wireless card (e.g. an Escient Fireball E-120 music server). I finally went with a Homeplug solution. One Homeplug adaptor is plugged in near the router on the second floor and connected to a LAN port. The other is plugged in on the first floor near the music server. Homeplug plays nicely with the network and I still use WPA2 and MAC filtering for security. No security issues or problems because it's essentially like a wired Ethernet connection. It's a bit expensive initially (I paid around $64.00 for the pair), but you can find good deals if you look around.

However, if you want to use IP Connect on a 622/722, you only need one Homeplug adaptor connected to your router. Less expensive than what I described above. The 622/722 uses its own power cord as the Homeplug device. You won't need a second Homeplug adaptor for the receiver. Take a look at the Home Network install guide on the Dish Tech Portal.

I've been using IOGear's GHPB32W4 (14MBPS) adaptors for over a year and I'm very happy with it. Always on and always works. I've compared speeds with my latop using wireless and Homeplug. Not really any noticeable difference. IOGear also has 85MBPS adaptors but they are more expensive. However, with IOGear, you can mix and match 14 and 85MBPS devices on the same network.

I'm getting a 722 installed tomorrow morning and I will post an update on how well it works.


----------



## UT06

I picked up the Wireless-G Game Adapter yesterday, hooked it up and it worked perfectly. To cool.


----------



## Jim148

Jim148 said:


> Hopefully this isn't straying too far off topic. I have a laptop computer and I am interested in being able to connect to the internet via wifi. I don't have a CD-ROM drive, so being able to use something like the Linksys Wireless-G Gaming Adapter WGA54G would be great if I don't need to load drivers. Does anybody know if this would work for a laptop computer without having to load drivers?


Okay, I have been looking at something like this for my laptop computer for traveling. What are the differences between:

-Wireless Ethernet Bridge

-Wireless Gaming Adapter

-Wireless Travel Router

Would any of these work for getting wifi for my laptop without adding software or having access to a USB/PCMCIA card?


----------



## palerider

Jim148 said:


> Okay, I have been looking at something like this for my laptop computer for traveling. What are the differences between:
> 
> -Wireless Ethernet Bridge
> 
> -Wireless Gaming Adapter
> 
> -Wireless Travel Router
> 
> Would any of these work for getting wifi for my laptop without adding software or having access to a USB/PCMCIA card?


Wireless Ethernet Bridge:

A device similar to a router. People generally use a wireless bridge to extend the range of their current wireless networks. You configure the bridge to connect wirelessly to your router and then connect your laptop to the bridge with an Ethernet cable or via wireless card.

Wireless Gaming Adaptor:

Don't know much about these.

Wireless Travel Router:

Same as a home router, but generally smaller. You can take it on the road, hook it up to a broadband connection, and then use it while your traveling just like you would with your home router. Again, you would connect your laptop to the router wirelessly or with an Ethernet cable.

If you don't have a wireless card in your laptop, none of these will let provide wireless capability. But you could use an Ethernet cable from your laptop to a bridge or a travel router without having to load any drivers or software.

If you want to add wireless to your laptop, you could use a Wireless-G USB Network Adaptor. Linksys has one that works just fine, the WUSB54G. Other vendors have similar devices. Installation is a snap. Plug it in to a USB port on your laptop and use Windows Wireless Configuration to connect it to a router or other wireless network. No software or drivers required. It functions exactly like having a wireless card and you can use it anywhere (given that you have access to a wireless network).

Finally, many hotels now have broadband connections in the rooms. If there is an Ethernet port, just run an Ethernet cable from your laptop to the port and you're connected. No drivers, no software required.


----------



## Jim148

I did get a chance to try a Belkin Wireless G Gaming Adapter and it worked fine, so now that I know it will work with my laptop computer I am trying to select the best one for my needs. (USB is not an option for me in this case.) Do they all have similar range or are some much better than others for range? I like the idea of having the ability to add a different antenna, if possible, to improve range, if needed.

I am kind of on the fence about the Wireless Gaming Adapter vs. Wireless Travel Router. Based on the reviews I read at CNET and other places ,I would probably select a 3Com if I decide on a travel router
http://reviews.cnet.com/routers/3com-travel-router/4505-3319_7-31146233.html?tag=prod.txt.1 
On the other hand, if I select a Wireless Gaming Adapter, I am not sure which one would work best.

Does anyone know of any good reviews/comparisons of wireless gaming adapters? I have been searching the internet, but I haven't found what I am looking for just yet.


----------



## gfearz

If anyone uses a home plug system for their broadband i.e. Clearwire, pleasant suprise! 622 is home plug compatible, just plug it in to any outlet and you are connected. Just found out by accident.


----------



## sNEIRBO

Does anyone know of a multiple port solution? I have an Xbox 360, an HD DVD Player and now the 622 that I would like to hook all of them up to the internet. As of right now, I connect, disconnect, reconnect a Game Adapter between my Xbox and HD DVD Player every time I want to use one of them. A permanent all connected solution would be great. I can/would run a Cat5 wire, if a small hub/router behind the TV is the solution to the problem . . .


----------



## JAG72

sNEIRBO said:


> Does anyone know of a multiple port solution? I have an Xbox 360, an HD DVD Player and now the 622 that I would like to hook all of them up to the internet. As of right now, I connect, disconnect, reconnect a Game Adapter between my Xbox and HD DVD Player every time I want to use one of them. A permanent all connected solution would be great. I can/would run a Cat5 wire, if a small hub/router behind the TV is the solution to the problem . . .


Try the Buffalo Air Station Wireless-G Ethernet Converter. It has a 4 port switch built into it. I have it for three PC's and another one for all the devices in my entertainment center.


----------



## snowcat

RLMesq said:


> The ethernet bridge sthor suggested is a nice product, but kind of expensive if you don't need multiple ports on the other side. I have a Logitech Play Link (<---clicky) for my Xbox 360, and tried it with my 622 for dial-out. It works just fine.
> 
> It's a set of two small boxes; one connects to your router, and the other connects to your remote device (computer, game console, DVR, etc.). The boxes are paired to each other, so there's no need for additional security settings.


They had these on clearance sale at my local Circuit City for $20 this weekend, so I picked one up to try. Even though my router was downstairs and the 622 upstairs, it had no problem connecting. There is nothing to configure at all. I highly recommend it for a cheap wireless solution.


----------



## Packy

snowcat said:


> They had these on clearance sale at my local Circuit City for $20 this weekend, so I picked one up to try. Even though my router was downstairs and the 622 upstairs, it had no problem connecting. There is nothing to configure at all. I highly recommend it for a cheap wireless solution.


Sweet, will have to see if our CC has them. If not, I'll just snag one online! Thanks for the info


----------



## HD Steve

jltv said:


> Many cheap wireless routers, can be configured to be a wireless bridge. If  you see one on super sale, then download the manual from the manuf. site and see if you can configure it that way. You don't need high speed, so look at close out specials at the big box stores.


I have a Linksys Wireless G Router that I currently use. I have an old Linksys Wireless Access Point 802.11b (WAP11). Could this be used as an ethernet bridge?


----------



## HobbyTalk

Try this for more info on the WAP11

http://www.google.com/search?source...en-US&ie=utf8&oe=utf8&q=wap11+wireless+bridge


----------



## hdaddikt

HD Steve said:


> I have a Linksys Wireless G Router that I currently use. I have an old Linksys Wireless Access Point 802.11b (WAP11). Could this be used as an ethernet bridge?


Remember, your wireless network will slow down to the speed of the slowest device (when it's in operation). Best to go with 'G' at a minimum for everything.

I found this to device to be excellent. It has additional ports on the back. I use it also with a Toshiba XA1 HD-DVD player that has internet access.
It set up automatically with the VIP622. Took less than 10 seconds.
I am also using a Linksys Wireless G Router near my desktop.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833162168


----------



## Marriner

Will one homeplug adapter plugged into my router support both of my 622's or does it only work One to One?


----------



## ChuckA

Marriner said:


> Will one homeplug adapter plugged into my router support both of my 622's or does it only work One to One?


I was just reading up on the Homeplug support. It looks like the spec will handle up to somewhere around 15 devices so all you should need is one device plugged into your router. The 622 has built-in Homeplug support so it seems all we need to do is buy a single Homeplug device for the router location. Seems simple enough. Here is a link to the Dish Home Network document that describes how to connect the receiver to your network:

Click Here.


----------



## sNEIRBO

jscsa said:


> Try the Buffalo Air Station Wireless-G Ethernet Converter. It has a 4 port switch built into it. I have it for three PC's and another one for all the devices in my entertainment center.


Thanks for the "heads up" on the Buffalo Air Station. I got one off of Amazon for $60 shipped. It should be here tomorrow, I'll let you know how it works out.

CHEERS!


----------



## ViP9999

I'm surpprised nobodies mentioned this yet as far as I'm aware of. I have an iBook G4 laptop running OSX with Airport (802.11b/g) card. Has anyone tried to use their laptop with wireless card and ethernet port and gone to system preferences sharing--> Internet and turned internet sharing ON. Sharing your Airport or other wireless card to devices using the ETHERNET port??? I've done this to share internet connection to my playstation, xbox and other computers and have been able to get online with this method. When i try to connect the laptop and connect to my ViP622 it won't connect. Has anyone figured out a way to connect using a laptop or desktop running internet sharing???My guess is E* disabled this feature to make it harder for people to decrypt what is being sent and recieved using network analysis tools. 
As it is now I'm trying to figure out a way to write a script and run it from my WRT54G router and log all RAW info sent/recieved via that particular ethernet port. Basically what I'm getting at is instead of running out and buying Homeplugs and game adaptors and putting more RF out there is there a way to use a laptop/desktop with internet sharing, and has anyone had any luck cause i sure haven't...


----------



## ChuckA

Do you have the 622 connected to your network? I'm not really sure what you are trying to do. The 622 is not wireless so you have to use a wire to connect to your network or use the Homeplug facility which uses the power line instead of a Ethernet cable. Are you saying you don't have a router? If you have a home network the 622 will dynamically find your DHCP server and configure itself from there.


----------



## hdaddikt

ChuckA said:


> Do you have the 622 connected to your network? I'm not really sure what you are trying to do. The 622 is not wireless so you have to use a wire to connect to your network or use the Homeplug facility which uses the power line instead of a Ethernet cable. Are you saying you don't have a router? If you have a home network the 622 will dynamically find your DHCP server and configure itself from there.


Using a wireless (game adapter, etc.) will make his 622 wireless. Clean set up.
ViP9999 said he has a Linksys Router WRT54G, but did not specify if wireless, that's true.


----------



## ChuckA

Yes, with help the 622 can become wireless but not by itself. He was talking about some way to do it without buying a Homeplug or game adapter device, using his wireless Internet Sharing. So, I don't understand how he expects it to work without more details.


----------



## 585960

I have a 2wire gaming adapter, using a 2wire router/modem. I am using wep for security, and can't seem to connect. Anyone?


----------



## ViP9999

To clarify I have highspeed internet through Hughesnet connected to a Linksys WRT54G wireless router(running open WRT firmware). I have a laptop which has a wireless card and also has an ethernet port.My high speed connection can be "shared" to any network device plugged into the ethernet port of my laptop, which uses the wireless card to connect to the router. For example, in the past I had a desktop computer that had an ethernet port but no wireless card in a room far away from my router. So what i did was put my laptop next to the computer and run a short ethernet cable between my laptop and desktop instead of running a long ethernet cable from the desktop computer to the router. I was able to use the internet with an ethernet cable plugged between my laptop computer and desktop. Laptop connected wirelessly... Basically all internet sharing does is let you connect two devices to the network using your computer as the access point. Also works on computers that have two NIC cards installed. In this way two devices can use 1 wireless card or NIC to connect to the router...

When I run a cable directly from my router to the ViP622 I get an IP and it connects no problem, but if i try to go the alternate method and share my connection using my laptops wireless card and connecting it to my DVR wirelessly i can't obtain an IP. All i get is 0.0.0.0 Just wondering if anyone figured out a work around for OSX or XP users trying to avoid adding a gaming adaptor or bridge. It's not that I don't mind running a long cable or buying a bridge/adaptor, but why bother when we should be able to use our laptop or desktop computers that already have this feature enabled. Nobody knows what I'm talking about so it doesn't matter but basically i want to have internet--->wireless router--->laptop with wireless card + ethernet port(internet sharing enabled)---->ViP622. 

Basic advantage is I have my laptop next to my HDTV and use a VGA adapter to watch movies and edit photos on my HDTV. Also, i may be the only one here that feels this way but E* should enable the ethernet port so we can transfer files to INTERNAL HDD . I think it's sad that the 622 box has an ethernet connection and all can do is basically nothing with it because i still use the phone line for caller ID :-\ And everyone seems ok with that. Why not RSS?Weather?email alerts even? Don't get me wrong the 622 is top of the line and packed with features it'd be nice if the ethernet port could do more instead of just spy on our viewing and recording habits. Does the the ethernet port on the 622 do anything else?


----------



## ChuckA

I understand the setup now. When you did this with the desktop computer was it able to use the DHCP server to get an IP address lease through the Internet sharing? 

I am not an OSX guy so I can't help with that config. It has been years since I used the Windows Internet Sharing facility but I thought you had to tell the Windows machine without the Internet connection, the IP address of the machine that did have the Internet connection. This may be a different facility on OSX but on Windows, the machine already has an IP address on the network and it just uses the Internet connection through the machine that owns the connection. This is just a way to share a single Internet connection that is attached to a specific machine rather than to a router. The problem with using this setup with a 622 is there is no place to define the IP addresses to the 622. It has to configure itself through a DHCP server.

Like I say the OSX facility could be different from the Windows facility of the same name.


----------



## isuzudave

ViP9999,

For what it’s worth, I understood the question from your first post. 

I think I remember sharing an internet connection years ago. I had to use a crossover cable to connect the two computers. The crossover cable has the “send” and “receive” cables swapped on one end. If you don’t do this both computers are trying to send on the same line. A router normally performs this function. It might be worth trying.


----------



## sNEIRBO

The Buffalo Air Station is AWESOME! I have my Xbox, 622 and HD DVD Player all now connected to my network via this single wireless adapter.

My only issue with the device had to do with the setup. My network is secured with a WEP64 password (10 digit HEX). During the automated setup the security will recognize various security protocols but with the WEP64 it would only recognize WEP64 Alpha (5 digit). I fought with the setup for over an hour trying to figure it out, even spent most of that time on hold to Buffalo looking for answers. Eventually I gave up on the auto setup and went to the web browser IP setup. When I went into ADVANCED setting I could switch the WEP64 to 10 digit HEX and it took off right away. It would have been nice to be given the option of HEX vs ALPHA during the auto setup, or at least some detailed instruction in the book about using the advanced setup.

At any rate - it's a great product once it's setup. I got my Xbox console update, my HD DVD console updates and a broadband connection to the 622 all taken care of yesterday.


----------



## fredp

sNEIRBO_ I am looking at this same router/bridge unit as its one of the cheaper ones compared to others like Linksys, DLink etc. 

I have a Linksys WRT54GS wireless router today that I use the wireless interface for both my LT as well as my son's PS3. I use WPA/AES security whic is fine for my situation. I also hide my SSID. During your setup did you hardwire the Airstation to your router letting it get a DHCP address from the router and then go into the specific address for the Airstation's setup? 
_Fred


----------



## sNEIRBO

fredp said:


> During your setup did you hardwire the Airstation to your router letting it get a DHCP address from the router and then go into the specific address for the Airstation's setup?
> _Fred


EXACTLY!

I'm using a Linksys WRT54G router as well.

When you first set it up, the Air Station comes with a catch cord that you plug into an open port on your router. It reads all of the info off of the router and does the majority of the setup automatically.

When I was having problems with the security, I jumped down to a WPA password, and the setup worked fine. BUT, then my Sirius Stiletto wouldn't work with the WPA password, only WPE for that device so I was back to fighting with the setup and the WPE password. Now that you know, if you hit problems you can go to the advanced settings, you shouldn't have any problems.

Here's what the manual says about SSID -

_"If the wireless network you are attempting to connect to is not broadcasting its SSID, then you be required to manually enter the SSID into the SSID field. After it has been manually entered, then press the APPLY SETTINGS button."_


----------



## JAG72

sNEIRBO, Glad to see the Buffalo Air Station worked out for you.


----------



## guillermopelotas

snowcat said:


> They had these on clearance sale at my local Circuit City for $20 this weekend, so I picked one up to try. Even though my router was downstairs and the 622 upstairs, it had no problem connecting. There is nothing to configure at all. I highly recommend it for a cheap wireless solution.


I own the Logitech Play Link, and have had much luck with it.....until now. I tried this with the DVR, and it didn't work. The display screen on the DVR is showing that it is picking up an internal IP, as it should. HOWEVER, the DVR reports it is "not connected" outside the house. Suggesions? I tried making an adjustment to my router's firewall, but no go....


----------



## mspace

While not the cheap solution, I use a wireless squeezebox as a bridge. I get an awesome music server and the bonus of the wireless bridge!


slimdevices.com/


----------



## ChuckA

Just an F.Y.I. report. I ordered one of these Homeplug devices:

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=AMH-IA13E&cpc=SCH

I received it yesterday and tried it out with my 622. I only had 1 Ethernet cable run to my receiver location and that was used by the 722. I did not want to have to run another long cable so I decided to try out the Homeplug support that is built into the 622/722. I connected the device to a power plug near my router, connected the Ethernet cable to the router and it works!

I did have to move the 622 power cord from a power strip directly to a wall plug. I understand there are power strips that support Homeplug devices but I don't have one (yet). After the Homeplug device was connected to the router, I had to perform the Broadband Connection Reset on the 622 and the connection was successful. There is device configuration program that allows a Homeplug network password to be set in each device. It says all devices must have the same password set before they will communicate, but I did not have to do anything with that. It just worked when I reset the 622 connection.

I was concerned this would not work in my house because I have a lot of X10 devices that communicate over the power line. I thought the two different types of devices might have problems working together, but so far everything has been fine.

Any way, this is another option for setting up the broadband connection with your 622/722. Be aware, however, it will not work for you if you use a power conditioner, backup power supply or power strip unless it specifically supports Homeplug devices.


----------



## DFDureiko

If you guys could point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it. I'm in the Cutting Edge forum with my D*TV HR20 and know that system pretty well. A close friend has a VIP622, new Sharp 1080P 42in, HughesNet with a WiFi system. What exactly do I need to connect her VIP622 to her network and enable VOD?
Dan


----------



## ChuckA

Read all the posts in this thread and you should understand what needs to be done. Ask any specific questions you have after that.


----------



## RLMesq

fredp said:


> OK my question: Any bridge or game network type adapter will need to have the ability to input an SSID if the router doesn't broadcast it and then set the encryption password for WEP, WPA etc. correct? I encrypt and block my SSID so that the UVM students in my neighborhood don't get a free ride


Yes, any game adapter or bridge should have a web-based utility where you can enter the SSID for a non-broadcasting network.

That's exactly why hiding the SSID makes your network less secure.

Each and every device on that wireless network -- your laptop, desktops, game adapters, bridges, etc. -- broadcasts the SSID in their association and reassociation frames.

A strong encryption password and MAC address filtering are a far better security solution.


----------



## tnsprin

RLMesq said:


> Yes, any game adapter or bridge should have a web-based utility where you can enter the SSID for a non-broadcasting network.
> 
> That's exactly why hiding the SSID makes your network less secure.
> 
> Each and every device on that wireless network -- your laptop, desktops, game adapters, bridges, etc. -- broadcasts the SSID in their association and reassociation frames.
> 
> A strong encryption password and MAC address filtering are a far better security solution.


Not that he shouldn't hide his SSID, but as you say strong encryption with a regularly changed password (key phrase,etc) and mac address filtering is best.

One of the weaknesses of most game adapters is while they usually can do strong encrytion they often cannot do the strongest encryption.


----------



## russ9

I just ordered a trendnet tew452-brp which supposedly can be set as access point. $13 bucks after rebate from buy.com, so I'll see if that works.


----------



## kckucera

Has anyone had any experience with Homeplug compatibility with whole house surge suppressors? Mine is located in my main circuit breaker pannel and am wondering if it will make the homeplug puke? Any advice welcome.
Ken


----------



## Bill R

kckucera said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Homeplug compatibility with whole house surge suppressors? Mine is located in my main circuit breaker pannel and am wondering if it will make the homeplug puke? Any advice welcome.
> Ken


Ken,

My whole house protector is installed at the meter. I could not get homeplug to work at all.


----------



## liferules

kckucera said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Homeplug compatibility with whole house surge suppressors? Mine is located in my main circuit breaker pannel and am wondering if it will make the homeplug puke? Any advice welcome.
> Ken


Reportedly this is a contraindication for HomePlug to work. You may have to get a wireless ethernet adapter.


----------



## liferules

russ9 said:


> I just ordered a trendnet tew452-brp which supposedly can be set as access point. $13 bucks after rebate from buy.com, so I'll see if that works.


Access points and ethernet bridges are different things. I hope it works for you but had a similar experience with failure on a NetGear router... generally, from my experience, any router that will act as an ethernet bridge will cost around $80-$100. I've yet to find one for less than that...


----------



## ChuckA

You can get several brands of "game adapters" that will work for much less than $100.


----------



## russ9

liferules said:


> Access points and ethernet bridges are different things. I hope it works for you but had a similar experience with failure on a NetGear router... generally, from my experience, any router that will act as an ethernet bridge will cost around $80-$100. I've yet to find one for less than that...


Well, I guess I will end up with a spare router.....


----------



## kckucera

Thanks Bill,
That is what I was afraid of. I think it might work on the same circuit breater but not if on seperate cirucits as mine are.
Thanks again
Ken


----------



## whynot83706

kckucera said:


> Thanks Bill,
> That is what I was afraid of. I think it might work on the same circuit breater but not if on seperate cirucits as mine are.
> Thanks again
> Ken


Did anyone try using http://www.netgear.com/Products/PowerlineNetworking/PowerlineEthernetAdapters/XE102.aspx

I got two of those from BestBuy for $79 and last night I did try to connect it to my laptop but it was not working for some reason, after being on hold for over 30 min i gave up for the night. My questions is if this is not going to work with my laptop how the hell is going to work with the 722 (getting install today) even though they are saying its plug and play? Should I return this and get something that works for sure?


----------



## russ9

I ended up with a Linksys WGA45AG wireless gaming adapter for $35 plus shipping on Ebay. Had it set-up and working in about 5 minutes.


----------



## chuckflarhu

As soon as I heard the ethernet was enabled, I ran the cable from my airport express to my 622.

Linksys Firmware now supports WDS networks without switching to 3rd party firmware. So I changed the airport express from client mode to wds mode and voila, minus 5.00$ a month.

Had the airport express there anyway to stream music from my various computers to my stereo. Great to make more use of it and strengthen my wireless signal at the same time.

Did have to downgrade my wireless security to 128 bit WEP, but whatcha gonna do?


----------



## samuel_m

Hi All: 

Longtime lurker, but a fairly new poster so please be gentle...I posted in another thread but was referred here, so here it goes...

I've got an installation scheduled this weekend for a VIP722 and VIP222. I have a phone jack that I can easily plug the 222 into, but I have neither a phone jack nor an Ethernet port near the 722 to plug into. 

I don't want to run long cables throughout my house or pay for the added expense of adding a new phone jack which leaves only the wireless option on the table.

I currently have a wireless network set up in my home via Apple Airport Express. There are 3 Macs and one PC running on it, again all wireless. 

After reading up on a few discussion threads, I'm still a bit confused as to how I can get a wireless connection set up that works with my current Airport set-up? 

I've come to understand that going wireless via USB is not an option on the 722. If so, then what is my least expensive option using the built-in Ethernet jack that would work with my current set-up? Would I need to make any changes to my current network settings or would I be able to automatically connect? 

Any assistance you could provide would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Phil T

I would think you could configure another Airport Express using WAP to join your network and connect it to your 722 eithernet port.

I have a setup simular to chuckflarhu and it works fine with a DirecTV HR21.


----------



## samuel_m

I stumbled across this device on Circuit City's website...

http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/ExpandedModule.do?oid=193218&callingModule=9#custRatings

I realize it geared towards video game systems, but will this do the trick?


----------



## russ9

No (after learning my lesson up thread, I did my homework.) You need a wireless gaming adapter or a wireless bridge NOT an access point. 
I know the Linksys WGA45AG works, because that's what I got. Search on Ebay, good deals there. If you want "the least expensive"- look at the 2Wire models - plenty at $30 including shipping. It looks like it should work, but haven't seen anyone post that they use that one.

QUOTE=samuel_m;1467052]I stumbled across this device on Circuit City's website...

http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/ExpandedModule.do?oid=193218&callingModule=9#custRatings

I realize it geared towards video game systems, but will this do the trick?[/QUOTE]


----------



## 62Lincoln

Guys, I've got ATT Uverse coming in a couple of weeks, and I'm wondering if it would be possible to wirelessly connect both of my receivers (622 and DP311) to the modem. Does anyone have familiarity with the ATT system and equipment? I hope it hasn't already been covered in the thread - I've tried to follow along, but some of the tech talk is above my head!


----------



## ChuckA

I don't know anything about ATT Uverse, but I don't think the 311 even has an Ethernet port.

You can't connect the 622 wirelessly. You have to use either the Ethernet port wire or the HomePlug interface (thru powerline). You can use a wireless bridge to convert Ethernet to wireless, but it is not directly wireless.


----------



## devecho

I have 2 622's, one in the bedroom, and one in the livingroom. In addition, in the livingroom is a PS2 that wants to be connected to the Internet. Rather than buy 3 of the game adapters (at $75 a pop!), I opted to setup a wireless bridge network using 3 Belkin F5D7230-4 routers, which were only about $35 each. The tricky part of this is that there are multiple hardware versions of the router, which means multiple firmware versions, and only certain firmware versions support Wireless Bridging. The hardware version I ended up with was v6xxx, firmware version 8.01.21. It seems after this hardware/firmware combo they took out WDS. I put the routers in AP-only mode, disabled wireless clients from connecting, configured them to only talk to eachother, and setup a 13-alphanumeric password for WEP. Livingroom 622 and PS2 plugged into one, bedroom 622 plugged into another, and the 3rd one is connected to a Linksys WRT54G wireless router that is the house dhcp server, internet router, and firewall. Yes, I have 2 wireless networks going on: the one off of the Linksys, and the Belkin-based one just for the 622's (and PS2). 

I've had this running for a number of months without any problems. The 622's are able to request IP addresses from the LInksys' DHCP server and they appear to renew them automagically every day, so they get the same address everytime. 

Now, if only Dish would allow two 622's on the same network (and same account) to share content between the receivers. There are times where my wife wants to watch something we have recorded on the living room 622, but is nice and comfortable in bed and doesn't want to move out to the livingroom.


----------



## charlesrshell

I am using a Links WRT54GS Wireless Router. One 722 in my kids room is connected to a Links WET54G Wireless Bridge. The other two 722s are connected to their own Links SD2005 5-port switch, with Slingboxes also attached. Both 5-port switches are connected to a Links SD2008 8-port switch. The 8-port switch is connected to the router by Cat5e. Everything works great since it was installed about six months ago. When I upgrade my 625 someday, the location is already Cat5e wired to the 8-port switch ready to go. All four DVR locations have telephone connections too for on screen caller ID.


----------



## charlesrshell

Now, if only Dish would allow two 622's on the same network (and same account) to share content between the receivers. There are times where my wife wants to watch something we have recorded on the living room 622, but is nice and comfortable in bed and doesn't want to move out to the living room.[/QUOTE]

devecho, is there any way you can connect up the 622 in your living room agile modulated out (TV2) signal to the TV in your bedroom? I have two 722s and a 625 agile modulated out signals rig up to my home's central wiring distribution at the head-end area. All TVs in my home can view anything coming from the two 722s and the 625. Even the three DVRs can view themselves. Everything works great. If you can't rig up a coax to the TV in the bedroom there are wireless methods that can be set up that will work.


----------



## wje

I use my Slimplayer to connect. It does the wireless, and can be configured to act as an access point. It 'just works'. I also have a wired drop available, but I've found using the wireless connection to be just fine.


----------



## devecho

charlesrshell said:


> Now, if only Dish would allow two 622's on the same network (and same account) to share content between the receivers. There are times where my wife wants to watch something we have recorded on the living room 622, but is nice and comfortable in bed and doesn't want to move out to the living room.
> 
> devecho, is there any way you can connect up the 622 in your living room agile modulated out (TV2) signal to the TV in your bedroom? I have two 722s and a 625 agile modulated out signals rig up to my home's central wiring distribution at the head-end area. All TVs in my home can view anything coming from the two 722s and the 625. Even the three DVRs can view themselves. Everything works great. If you can't rig up a coax to the TV in the bedroom there are wireless methods that can be set up that will work.


Oh, we've thought about using the TV2 coax connection, and already have a spare piece of coax going to the livingroom TV (leftover from the 921 that used 2 individual runs. We're now using a single cable run with a dish separator with the 622). But it means a) having to watch downconverted HD programming, and b) having to use a coax connection in the first place. Both options are not too attractive to use because of the loss of resolution, even with SD programming. It's too bad the coax-out connection on the receiver is NTSC and not ATSC.

I dunno whose setup that is that you posted the picture of, but damn, that's some nice cabling and labeling...

I'm wondering if it's possible using diplexors and splitters to use the existing cable runs to each of the receivers to feed eachother a coax signal, of course using different TV channels (i.e livingroom TV uses channel 63, bedroom TV uses channel 47). Might have to play with that someday to see if would work. I have the splitters and diplexors to do it...


----------



## charlesrshell

devecho said:


> Oh, we've thought about using the TV2 coax connection, and already have a spare piece of coax going to the living room TV (leftover from the 921 that used 2 individual runs. We're now using a single cable run with a dish separator with the 622). But it means a) having to watch down converted HD programming, and b) having to use a coax connection in the first place. Both options are not too attractive to use because of the loss of resolution, even with SD programming. It's too bad the coax-out connection on the receiver is NTSC and not ATSC.
> 
> I dunno whose setup that is that you posted the picture of, but damn, that's some nice cabling and labeling...
> 
> I'm wondering if it's possible using diplexers and splitters to use the existing cable runs to each of the receivers to feed each other a coax signal, of course using different TV channels (i.e living room TV uses channel 63, bedroom TV uses channel 47). Might have to play with that someday to see if would work. I have the splitters and diplexers to do it...


Well, I am getting real good quality picture to all the TVs that receive modulated signal even though it is SD. To me it beats having to move to the living room to watch something when you rather watch in the bedroom. I hope you work with your diplexers and give it a try. Maybe the picture quality will be OK for your wife.

Thanks for the comments. The pic is my head-end in the basement. I did all the work myself. I found a local retailer that let me do all the work with the exception of installing the two dishes. I did all the cables, coax, switches, Sirius radio antenna, etc. Two of the 722s and the 625 have four coax running to their locations. Didn't have to do any diplexing. Here are some more pics.


----------



## russ9

Adding to the wireless Ethernet adapter list: The ZyXel P-330W (available for under $40)



palerider said:


> Yes, a ZyXel P-330W set to "bridge mode" will absolutely work and it does support WPA and WPA2 security. I used one for about two years and never had a problem with it. My router is on the second floor and the ZyXel on the first floor. Rock solid connection all the time. The ZyXel is transparent on the network and it will pass the MAC address of the device to the router. The User Manual is a bit obtuse on how to set it to bridge mode. However, the ZyXel forum over at http://www.dslreports.com has several threads with specific instructions on how to set it up.
> 
> Once the bridge is installed, it becomes an extension to your router and gives you four Ethernet ports that you can use for other devices. Just run an Ethernet cable to any LAN port (not the WAN port) on the Zyxel. No security is required in any box you connect to the bridge. The device "thinks" it is hard-wired to your router.


----------



## olguy

devecho said:


> Now, if only Dish would allow two 622's on the same network (and same account) to share content between the receivers. There are times where my wife wants to watch something we have recorded on the living room 622, but is nice and comfortable in bed and doesn't want to move out to the livingroom.


The old ReplayTV 5xxx, and maybe other models, could do that several years ago. And there are still folks doing it with ReplayTVs today. But if Dish can't give us a simpler way to turn CC on and off, I doubt if they will ever give us the ability to share content on a network.


----------



## Bobby H

I recently bought a Linksys WGA600N dual band game adapter.

The unit costs about $20 more than Linksys' previous adapter. However, it is compatible with with Wi-Fi type a, b, g and n formats. It also supports all of the security protocols of Wi-Fi, unlike the Linksys WGA54G whose 1st version didn't support WPA Personal encryption. I figured having "n" type capability might be a good future-proofing measure.

The WGA600N works very well. But I went through a headache setting up the unit.

Simply put, the included CD and its "install wizard" is useless. I could not get it to detect the game adapter at all. My opinion is to forget using that CD completely.

Here's what does work: the unit's web based utility. Hard wire connect the WGA600N to your router with a LAN cable. Open a web browser window, type in the IP address of the WGA600N and log into it. From there you can use the web-based set up utility to apply all the appropriate Wi-Fi settings. I have a Wi-Fi "g" based router (a Linksys WRT54GS) with WPA Personal encryption applied.

I also advise downloading the firmware update for the WGA600N and applying that before getting the Wi-Fi network stuff all set.

Depending on your router's security settings you may have to hard wire connect your notebook or desktop to the router in order to log into the WGA600N.


----------



## charlesrshell

Bobby H said:


> I recently bought a Linksys WGA600N dual band game adapter.
> 
> The unit costs about $20 more than Linksys' previous adapter. However, it is compatible with with Wi-Fi type a, b, g and n formats. It also supports all of the security protocols of Wi-Fi, unlike the Linksys WGA54G whose 1st version didn't support WPA Personal encryption. I figured having "n" type capability might be a good future-proofing measure.
> 
> The WGA600N works very well. But I went through a headache setting up the unit.
> 
> Simply put, the included CD and its "install wizard" is useless. I could not get it to detect the game adapter at all. My opinion is to forget using that CD completely.
> 
> Here's what does work: the unit's web based utility. Hard wire connect the WGA600N to your router with a LAN cable. Open a web browser window, type in the IP address of the WGA600N and log into it. From there you can use the web-based set up utility to apply all the appropriate Wi-Fi settings. I have a Wi-Fi "g" based router (a Linksys WRT54GS) with WPA Personal encryption applied.
> 
> I also advise downloading the firmware update for the WGA600N and applying that before getting the Wi-Fi network stuff all set.
> 
> Depending on your router's security settings you may have to hard wire connect your notebook or desktop to the router in order to log into the WGA600N.


I concur with you. That is the best way to set up Linksys routers for sure.


----------



## Lee Bailey

Even though I'm connected through the internet, my 722 still wants to use the phone line for adding features. The ethernet status does show as active.


----------



## charlesrshell

Yep, some things will not work thru the menu if both phone and Internet are connected. I called Dish and they said some things are still using the phone line. Sometime in the future the Ethernet will take over more things.


----------



## Bobby H

Does Dish Network automatically stream firmware updates to Ethernet equipped receivers?

I'm wondering about that because of some lip sync issues I see with certain HD channels. I'm using a ViP 722 receiver/DVR. Some channels, like HBO HD have proper sync. HD Net seems to as well. But then HD Net Movies is just out of kilter. I suspect some of the on-the-fly compression being done could be the root of the problem. It's still pretty strange.


----------



## TulsaOK

Bobby H said:


> Does Dish Network automatically stream firmware updates to Ethernet equipped receivers?
> 
> I'm wondering about that because of some lip sync issues I see with certain HD channels. I'm using a ViP 722 receiver/DVR. Some channels, like HBO HD have proper sync. HD Net seems to as well. But then HD Net Movies is just out of kilter. I suspect some of the on-the-fly compression being done could be the root of the problem. It's still pretty strange.


Updates are done via satellite.


----------



## DustoMan

I haven't seen this wireless bridge mentioned yet. It's a D-Link DAP-1555. I've been using this to connect all my wired devices back to my Linksys WRT330N Gaming Router set in N-Only mode. Overkill for my VIP722 and HD-DVD Player, but my PS3 and Xbox 360 love it.


----------



## satgeek550

I am in the process of wiring my VIP 722 now I am going to do cat5e so I can do either telephone all the time and network for when I need it ( Idk what xtra is on dishnet) lucky for me my telecom unit uses rg-45 connecters/


----------



## Ron Barry

I am still looking for a solution. I have a WRT54GS V5 version of the wireless router. It appears there is some firmware DD-WRT that appears would allow me to put my router into bridge mode. I have not bought the other end of my bridge solution but I really would like a multi port solution. I was thinking of getting another WRT54GS, but I am not sure if that would work (Might have to use DD-WRT). The Buffalo solution mentioned here looked nice but it appears some legal issues have cause them to stop selling it. 

I also saw a printer device from dlink that also offered 4 PC ports (WGPS606). Anyone have one of those?

Guess my requirements have boiled down to.

1) Supports bridge mode.
2) Multi-port
3) Reasonable cost (below $100 bucks)
4) Good Security (I do plan on doing Mac address security)


----------



## RLMesq

Ron Barry said:


> I am still looking for a solution. I have a WRT54GS V5 version of the wireless router. It appears there is some firmware DD-WRT that appears would allow me to put my router into bridge mode. I have not bought the other end of my bridge solution but I really would like a multi port solution. I was thinking of getting another WRT54GS, but I am not sure if that would work (Might have to use DD-WRT). The Buffalo solution mentioned here looked nice but it appears some legal issues have cause them to stop selling it.
> 
> I also saw a printer device from dlink that also offered 4 PC ports (WGPS606). Anyone have one of those?
> 
> Guess my requirements have boiled down to.
> 
> 1) Supports bridge mode.
> 2) Multi-port
> 3) Reasonable cost (below $100 bucks)
> 4) Good Security (I do plan on doing Mac address security)


I originally was using the Logitech Playlink, but decided to move to a Linksys router with the DD-WRT firmware. After an hour or so to set up, it's worked flawlessly with my 622 and Xbox 360.

http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3562391

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Bridge_Install


----------



## thefunks67

Hey palerider, are you sure the ZyXel does WPA2? The specs I see only show WPA.

-Funk


----------



## bthessel

If I have two 622's, one hooked to an ethernet connection, can the second one talk to the first via the built in homeplug to get around the phone line requirement? I am trying to eliminate my home phone line but don't want to buy a second wireless router/bridge for my second 622.


----------



## plarkinjr

bthessel said:


> If I have two 622's, one hooked to an ethernet connection, can the second one talk to the first via the built in homeplug to get around the phone line requirement? I am trying to eliminate my home phone line but don't want to buy a second wireless router/bridge for my second 622.


Are you wondering whether the 622 already hooked to ethernet (we'll call it RcvrA) could serve as a gateway to the other 622 (RcvrB) by communicating directly with RcvrA via their built-in homeplug adaptors?

That's an interesting proposition, but I don't think it would work.... though it would be neat to try it. I'm doubtful because the 622s are network "clients" and probably won't behave as "switches" or "routers". I'm very interested to hear if anybody has been able to do this.


----------



## bthessel

plarkinjr said:


> Are you wondering whether the 622 already hooked to ethernet (we'll call it RcvrA) could serve as a gateway to the other 622 (RcvrB) by communicating directly with RcvrA via their built-in homeplug adaptors?
> 
> That's an interesting proposition, but I don't think it would work.... though it would be neat to try it. I'm doubtful because the 622s are network "clients" and probably won't behave as "switches" or "routers". I'm very interested to hear if anybody has been able to do this.


I thought I had read that when you have them hooked up via phone line that only one needs to be plugged in since the other can talk to the first via the homeplug but I am unsure if it works for the ethernet connection. I could be wrong though about phone line.


----------



## ChuckA

The DishCOMM feature allows a phone line to be shared between receivers. This feature does communicate over the power line like the HomePlug adapter but it does not use TCP/IP (at least as far as I know, no IP addresses required). I can't say for certain since I have both a phone line and broadband connection, but since a phone line can be shared, and since a broadband connection can take the place of a phone line now days, I would expect that DishCOMM should be able to use the remote broadband connection for the purpose of replacing a local phone connection. Certainly it will not share for downloading content over the remote broadband connection.

Try configuring the DishCOMM facility between the receivers. You also have to set the phone modem type to REMOTE on the receiver that does not have the broadband connection.

You could call Dish and ask if this is a supported environment. It would be interesting to see if you can find someone that really knows.


----------



## MattN03

Can anyone confirm if a 625 DVR will accept a wireless ethernet connection?


----------



## nostalgiaguru

So, can I use a powerline ethernet adapter for this, one plugged into the router, and the 722 plugged directly into the wall (thanks ChuckA, for info on 722's built-in powerline adapter!).

And then, do I need to do anything special before my $5/month charge for no land-based phone drops off? And, I can now order movies with my remote agian, correct?

Finally, is there anything substantial that downloads automatically once I start using the PL adapter? Stuff like Programming updates always come from the satellite, correct?


----------



## ChuckA

You don't have to do anything to get rid of the $5 charge except keep the Internet connection active. Check the broadband setup screen to be sure you have a good connection, or you can check in it the Diag screen. It may take a month or two before the charge drops off.

Look at the Dishonline screens for movies available for rent by network download. It takes several hours to download a complete movie but you can start watching before the whole thing downloads.

There is a small bit of traffic that takes place over the Internet connection but not a lot. The nightly stuff still occurs over the satellite.


----------



## nostalgiaguru

ChuckA said:


> Look at the Dishonline screens for movies available for rent by network download. It takes several hours to download a complete movie but you can start watching before the whole thing downloads.


Are these movies different from those I could choose with the remote in the 500 channel series?

If they're the same, what's the advantage of one method over the other?


----------



## ChuckA

They are different movies. Mostly older stuff on Dishonline, but a lot of them.

The VOD on channel 501 is truly on demand. Those are already sitting on your hard drive (not taking up user available space) ready to view. The Dishonline movies have to be downloaded over the Internet.


----------



## charlesrshell

ChuckA said:


> They are different movies. Mostly older stuff on Dishonline, but a lot of them.
> 
> The VOD on channel 501 is truly on demand. Those are already sitting on your hard drive (not taking up user available space) ready to view. The Dishonline movies have to be downloaded over the Internet.


How long do the movies stay on 501? I had I Am Legend (1080p version) and now it is gone?


----------



## ChuckA

I doubt anyone can answer that question except Dish. Who knows what criteria they use to decide what comes and what goes.


----------



## charlesrshell

ChuckA said:


> I doubt anyone can answer that question except Dish. Who knows what criteria they use to decide what comes and what goes.


OK, thanks. I will give them a call. I am hoping the latest 6.13 update fixes my Sony issue that says not capable for 1080p.


----------



## Mr5150

Trying to set up 722 wireless. I have a Belkin F5D7230-4 that can be set up as bridge or access point. I think bridge mode only works with Belkin components. Will access point mode work? Am I wasting my time with this thing? I've searched but I'm not sure what to do... Thanks, Larry


----------



## ChuckA

Here is a link to a document about setting this device up:

http://belkin.httpsvc.vitalstreamcdn.com/belkin_vitalstream_com/support/dl/wireless%20bridge.pdf

The document says:

*A wireless bridge is actually a "mode" in which your Wireless Router can directly connect to a secondary Wireless Access Point. Note that you can only bridge your 54g Wireless Router (Model F5D7230-4) to a Belkin 54g Wireless Access Point (model F5D7130). Bridging with other brands of Access Points is not supported at this time *

So, unless you meet that requirement it does not sound like it will work. I have never used that device, but just read that doc.


----------



## nostalgiaguru

Plugged my 722 into the wall (with its built-in powerline ethernet adapter), plugged my portable powerline ethernet adapter into the wall and into the router, and the test call worked. Cost me $15 on EBay.

Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## Mr5150

nostalgiaguru said:


> Plugged my 722 into the wall (with its built-in powerline ethernet adapter), plugged my portable powerline ethernet adapter into the wall and into the router, and the test call worked. Cost me $15 on EBay.
> 
> Thanks for all of the help.


I have no more ports on my wireles router for the home plug adapter, or I might try that...


----------



## Mr5150

ChuckA said:


> Here is a link to a document about setting this device up:
> 
> http://belkin.httpsvc.vitalstreamcdn.com/belkin_vitalstream_com/support/dl/wireless%20bridge.pdf
> 
> The document says:
> 
> *A wireless bridge is actually a "mode" in which your Wireless Router can directly connect to a secondary Wireless Access Point. Note that you can only bridge your 54g Wireless Router (Model F5D7230-4) to a Belkin 54g Wireless Access Point (model F5D7130). Bridging with other brands of Access Points is not supported at this time *
> 
> So, unless you meet that requirement it does not sound like it will work. I have never used that device, but just read that doc.


Yeah, I saw that. I guess I thought one of you "gurus" would have a secret trick


----------



## ChuckA

Mr5150 said:


> I have no more ports on my wireles router for the home plug adapter, or I might try that...


Just add an inexpensive 5 port Ethernet switch to the router and you will have additional ports.


----------



## CoriBright

We got a couple of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127256

I initially configured them on my notebook, and did not have to disable the wireless that it is always connected to, and both of them are working perfectly with WPA2 and with my DIR-655 assigning DHCP. Put them into Bridge Mode (switch on back of unit) and now we can connect 722, HD-DVD, and when we get it, Blu-Ray all on the single box. And still there is space for one more! Brilliant bit of kit, my only complaint is the flashing orange 'bridge' led on the front, but I turned it sideways and now it's invisible! They are nice and small as well.


----------



## plarkinjr

CoriBright said:


> We got a couple of these:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127256
> 
> I initially configured them on my notebook, and did not have to disable the wireless that it is always connected to, and both of them are working perfectly with WPA2 and with my DIR-655 assigning DHCP. Put them into Bridge Mode (switch on back of unit) and now we can connect 722, HD-DVD, and when we get it, Blu-Ray all on the single box. And still there is space for one more! Brilliant bit of kit, my only complaint is the flashing orange 'bridge' led on the front, but I turned it sideways and now it's invisible! They are nice and small as well.


your link requires a password.


----------



## ChuckA

plarkinjr said:


> your link requires a password.


I didn't need a password to access the link.

At $110 its a bit spendy for a single device interface but I guess if you have several you need to connect the price per unit comes down.


----------



## mercator1

I'm a 20+ year IT professional, but a networking idiot, so I'd like some help from anyone with more knowledge, which would be most everybody. I'm having trouble getting broadband to work with my Vip722, which is in a different room

My set-up is:

Westel DSL modem -->WRT54G routher-->WET54G ethernet bridge-->Vip722

The Westel modem uses 192.168.1.97 and conflicts with the router, so Linksys had me configure the router to use 10.10.10.1. That works fine. Because of that, they also had me configure the bridge to use 10.10.10.226. The Vip722 doesn't find the path and tells me that it only supports DHCP. I've enabled DHCP on both Linksys products, but does the setting of the IP address as instructed screw that up?

Any help at all is appreciated.


----------



## ChuckA

That seems like a strange set up to me. I'm not sure why Linksys would have you do this. It seems to me the Linksys boxes should be on the same subnet as your DSL modem. The LAN side of the DSL modem is on a 192.168 subnet and the LinkSys boxes are on a 10. subnet. What addresses did you put into the DHCP server? What subnet mask are you using in the modem (255.255.0.0?)

I would go with a single subnet. Like leave the modem at 192.168.1.97, make the WRT54G 192.168.1.96 and the WET54G 192.168.1.95. Then put in the DHCP server something like 192.168.1.80-192.168.1.89 for available addresses. This is just something to try. There are lots of ways it could work.


----------



## mercator1

ChuckA said:


> That seems like a strange set up to me. I'm not sure why Linksys would have you do this. It seems to me the Linksys boxes should be on the same subnet as your DSL modem. The LAN side of the DSL modem is on a 192.168 subnet and the LinkSys boxes are on a 10. subnet. What addresses did you put into the DHCP server? What subnet mask are you using in the modem (255.255.0.0?)
> 
> I would go with a single subnet. Like leave the modem at 192.168.1.97, make the WRT54G 192.168.1.96 and the WET54G 192.168.1.95. Then put in the DHCP server something like 192.168.1.80-192.168.1.89 for available addresses. This is just something to try. There are lots of ways it could work.


The girl said that, since the modem is actually a modem/router (although only 1 port) that we had to select a different subnet. When setting the router to 10.10.10.1, it automatically assigns the available addresses starting at 10.10.10.100. The subnet mask in the router is 255.255.255.0, I believe.


----------



## ChuckA

Try disabling DHCP on the WET54G if you have it enabled on the router. Does a computer work when it is connected to the WET54G? Does it work when connected to the WRT54G? 

What is the exact error message you get from the 722 when you select the Reset Connection button on the broadband setup screen?


----------



## mercator1

ChuckA said:


> Try disabling DHCP on the WET54G if you have it enabled on the router. Does a computer work when it is connected to the WET54G? Does it work when connected to the WRT54G?
> 
> What is the exact error message you get from the 722 when you select the Reset Connection button on the broadband setup screen?


I've got to get my hands on a laptop to connect to the bridge. The router appears to be working ok, because my voip adapter and desktop run through it.

When I try to reset the connection on the 722, it just comes back with all zeroes and says that only DHCP is supported.


----------



## ChuckA

You should be able to take the bridge to your desktop area and test it there or just run a long ethernet cable over the floor to the bridge. Obviously if the computer does not work from the bridge, it's something other than the receiver.


----------



## mercator1

Well, it turns out that I had some security settings set up wrong on the bridge. Everything is working as it should, and my 722 is now communicating via broadband. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tallkev

The above falls right into where I'm having troubles. I have the vip 722 dvr. I don't have a phone line so I'm trying to use wireless broadband to bypass the $5 fee. My set up is the following: toshiba cable modem>Linksys WRT54G>Linksys WET54G>vip 722. I checked the bridge on my computer and can get on the internet. However, when I plug it into the 722 and reset connection I get all zeros and connection failed. My only success has been running an ethernet cable from my router directly to the 722 and reset connection. Then I can pull that out, plug in the bridge ethernet cable, and the connection sometimes stays. This will work for a little while, but then I lose connection..usually at night?? I called Linksys support and they say the dvr needs to be set to a static IP address, but I told her it only uses DHCP.?? I've checked security settings and they all match up. The bridge should work just like the hard wired router right? It's like the 722 doesn't recognize the bridge. Any suggestions you guys could give me I would sure appreciate it. This is a lot of work just to save $5 a month. Maybe I need the linksys gaming adapter instead.


----------



## nostalgiaguru

tallkev said:


> The above falls right into where I'm having troubles. I have the vip 722 dvr. I don't have a phone line so I'm trying to use wireless broadband to bypass the $5 fee. My set up is the following: toshiba cable modem>Linksys WRT54G>Linksys WET54G>vip 722. I checked the bridge on my computer and can get on the internet. However, when I plug it into the 722 and reset connection I get all zeros and connection failed. My only success has been running an ethernet cable from my router directly to the 722 and reset connection. Then I can pull that out, plug in the bridge ethernet cable, and the connection sometimes stays. This will work for a little while, but then I lose connection..usually at night?? I called Linksys support and they say the dvr needs to be set to a static IP address, but I told her it only uses DHCP.?? I've checked security settings and they all match up. The bridge should work just like the hard wired router right? It's like the 722 doesn't recognize the bridge. Any suggestions you guys could give me I would sure appreciate it. This is a lot of work just to save $5 a month. Maybe I need the linksys gaming adapter instead.


I have your router, but I just connected a powerline ethernet adapter into the router, plugged the adapter into the power outlet on the wall, and the 722 made the connection immediately.


----------



## mercator1

tallkev said:


> The above falls right into where I'm having troubles. I have the vip 722 dvr. I don't have a phone line so I'm trying to use wireless broadband to bypass the $5 fee. My set up is the following: toshiba cable modem>Linksys WRT54G>Linksys WET54G>vip 722. I checked the bridge on my computer and can get on the internet. However, when I plug it into the 722 and reset connection I get all zeros and connection failed. My only success has been running an ethernet cable from my router directly to the 722 and reset connection. Then I can pull that out, plug in the bridge ethernet cable, and the connection sometimes stays. This will work for a little while, but then I lose connection..usually at night?? I called Linksys support and they say the dvr needs to be set to a static IP address, but I told her it only uses DHCP.?? I've checked security settings and they all match up. The bridge should work just like the hard wired router right? It's like the 722 doesn't recognize the bridge. Any suggestions you guys could give me I would sure appreciate it. This is a lot of work just to save $5 a month. Maybe I need the linksys gaming adapter instead.


No, you should be able to use your set-up. My arrangement is Westel DSL modem>WRT54G>WET54G>VIP722. Virtually the same as yours.

I originally had trouble because the modem was using 192.168.1.97, which conflicted with the router's default. I changed the router to 10.10.10.1 and the bridge to 10.10.10.226. It wouldn't work until I sorted out the security stuff. I ended up making sure DHCP was enabled on both the bridge and the router, and selecting "WPA shared key" as my security setting. Once I did that, I could plug my computer into the bridge and it connected to the internet fine. I moved the bridge to the living room, plugged the 722 in, and reset the connection. I have no problems now.


----------



## mercator1

I just noticed that you said your computer works plugged into the router. Does it work plugged into the bridge?


----------



## tallkev

My computer works when plugged into the bridge. I'll try what you said, changing the IP addresses. Now my IP address is 192.168.1 for the router and 192.168.101 for the bridge, but I do have it set for DHCP. I've also tried 192.168.226 for the bridge. Right now I'm using wep security. I'll try the wpa too. I'm willing to try anything. Thanks


----------



## ChuckA

Must be an incorrect setting somewhere since you have the same hardware set up as mercator1 and he was able to get it going. I don't use that brand so I can't match settings with you.


----------



## tallkev

I messed with it about an hour last night. I checked all the settings and also checked the bridge by plugging it to the computer. Everything worked fine, the computer found the IP address and internet was up and running. I plug it into the dvr and reset connection....all I get is zeros. One strange thing I wanted to ask is while I was checking the bridge settings using the web browser, I had to keep switching the IP address from 192.168.1.101 to 192.168.1.226 in the address bar to access it. Is this just because of the DHCP enabled? I guess it's a security feature. Anyway, I havn't tried switching the security from wep-128 to wpa. I hate to do it because I have my computer (wireless usb), ps3, and router configured and working. Do you know if you can use wep-128 security on the vip722? If anyone else is using that security that would rule that out. One cool thing is that I have avoided one month of the $5 charge. But my receiver keeps giving me a message to connect a phone line or internet to avoid the fee.


----------



## ChuckA

WEP/WPA security only comes into play for the wireless connections. They should have no impact on the wired hosts. The 722 does not support wireless directly so it is not involved in supporting either.

I'm not clear on your question about having to change the IP address in the browser. Are you saying your bridge is getting its IP address using DHCP? I believe you would want a static IP address assigned to the bridge so it should have a constant IP address.


----------



## tallkev

Thanks for the information. I'm not familiar with bridges and setups. I'm not sure what DHCP actually does. I just know on the dvr it tells me that it only accepts DHCP, so I was trying to make sure that both the router and bridge are set for that. You think it should be set on static? If so should I disable DHCP on the router too? If it works with my computer I can't figure out why it wouldn't work with the vip722. 

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## ChuckA

Well, there are DHCP Servers and DHCP Clients. The 722 wants to be a DHCP client for example. DHCP is a protocol for having an IP address dynamically assigned (leased) to a host when it requests one. I just wanted to be sure your bridge was not setup to be a DHCP Client which could cause its IP address to change. The bridge should have its IP address assigned as a static address.

Routers/Bridges can also contain software to act as a DHCP Server. That should be enabled in your bridge so that the 722 Client can obtain a dynamic IP address from it. That is the part that is failing.

So to sum it up, for the bridge DHCP Server=ON, DHCP Client=OFF.

DHCP could also be enabled in the router, but since the 722 is connected to the bridge (before the router) the DHCP Server in the bridge should be the one that responds to the request for an IP address.

Just to ensure there are no duplicate addresses, what is the IP address of the LAN side of the router? What is the IP address of the bridge? And what IP addresses are available for lease from the bridge's DHCP Server?


----------



## tallkev

Here is some data I was able to locate:

Router: Local Network: IP 192.168.1.1 
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Start: 192.168.1.100
End: 192.168.149
DHCP Server enabled

Internet: Auto Config DHCP (connection type)
IP 75.110.56.244
Subnet 255.255.255.0
Default gateway 75.110.56.1
DNS 1: 66.76.227.40
DNS 2: 208.108.42.68
MTU 1500

Bridge: Static 
IP 192.168.1.226
Subnet 255.255.255.0
Gateway 0.0.0.0
Settings for the bridge tell me if I choose DHCP the above settings are not used.

I hope this helps. If there is anything else I can get to help you let me know. Thanks so much for troubleshooting with me.


----------



## ChuckA

I found a user guide for the WET54g and it does not offer a DHCP Server so the server on your router will have to be used. It has addresses .100-.149 available for DHCP lease so that should work. The only thing I see in the above configuration that should be changed is to set the Gateway address in the bridge. Set the Gateway to 192.168.1.1 and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## tallkev

Well, I tried it. Still no luck. Thanks for all the help. Looks like I'll just pay the $5 a month. If I ever figure it out, I'll let you guys know what worked.


----------



## nostalgiaguru

tallkev said:


> Well, I tried it. Still no luck. Thanks for all the help. Looks like I'll just pay the $5 a month. If I ever figure it out, I'll let you guys know what worked.


Rather than giving up, have you tried a powerline ethernet adapter -- plug it into the router and then plug into a power outlet on the wall. My 722 made the connection immediately. You can find one for $15-$20 on Ebay.


----------



## ljr01

tallkev said:


> Well, I tried it. Still no luck. Thanks for all the help. Looks like I'll just pay the $5 a month. If I ever figure it out, I'll let you guys know what worked.


I set up a WET54g with a 622 last night. Works fine. I have DHCP on, which simply seems to mean the 622's DHCP request is passed on to my router. It showed up on the wireless access point as only a MAC address until I connected the 622 then it acquired an address and all was well.

Even with DHCP on, if I connect via hardwire to a computer and browse 192.168.1.226 I still get to the setup screens.


----------



## tallkev

Thanks for the help. I think I will try that powerline ethernet adapter. They do cost a bit though. I found a pair refurbished for $47 on ebay. If anyone needs a wet54G I'll be posting it on ebay.


----------



## ChuckA

You only need 1 power line adapter because the receiver has one built in.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

I used a Netgear Powerline Adapter. Worked awesome. Plug it into your router, plug it into the wall and wala! it works. I had mine setup and the 722 was commincating all within 5 minutes.


----------



## tallkev

One built in....awesome. Okay, that's the route I'm going. Thanks


----------



## tallkev

Well guys I just bought a pair off ebay. I got a deal....pair for $36.48 including shipping. They are Netgear XE102. For the price I thought I would go ahead and get the pair. I'll let you know how it works when I get them. Thanks for all the help again.


----------



## plarkinjr

tallkev said:


> One built in....awesome. Okay, that's the route I'm going. Thanks


I'm told the built-in won't work if you have a UPS (like I do) or a line conditioner or surge suppressor between the DVR and the wall jack. In that case, I guess you'd want the pair.... plug the remote end into a wall jack, and e-net cable it to the back of the DVR.


----------



## nostalgiaguru

tallkev said:


> Well guys I just bought a pair off ebay. I got a deal....pair for $36.48 including shipping. They are Netgear XE102. For the price I thought I would go ahead and get the pair. I'll let you know how it works when I get them. Thanks for all the help again.


You can always find use for the second adapter, perhaps when you have your laptop in an area of your home where you have a more difficult time picking up your router's wireless signal.

Nice Ebay snag!


----------



## mercator1

tallkev said:


> Thanks for the help. I think I will try that powerline ethernet adapter. They do cost a bit though. I found a pair refurbished for $47 on ebay. If anyone needs a wet54G I'll be posting it on ebay.


There's no reason the WET54G ethernet bridge shouldn't work. Have you called Linksys to try and get some assistance? The tech support guy there understood exactly what I was trying to do and talked me through the settings on both the router and bridge.


----------



## sthor

tallkev said:


> Here is some data I was able to locate:
> 
> Router: Local Network: IP 192.168.1.1
> Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
> Start: 192.168.1.100
> End: 192.168.149
> DHCP Server enabled
> 
> Internet: Auto Config DHCP (connection type)
> IP 75.110.56.244
> Subnet 255.255.255.0
> Default gateway 75.110.56.1
> DNS 1: 66.76.227.40
> DNS 2: 208.108.42.68
> MTU 1500
> 
> Bridge: Static
> IP 192.168.1.226
> Subnet 255.255.255.0
> Gateway 0.0.0.0
> Settings for the bridge tell me if I choose DHCP the above settings are not used.
> 
> I hope this helps. If there is anything else I can get to help you let me know. Thanks so much for troubleshooting with me.


Set the Gateway address on the bridge to 192.168.1.1

Don't change anything else. See what happens.


----------



## liverman

I have a two old Linksys WAP11s. These are 802.11b (11 Mb/sec max) units. If I set one up as a bridge, then it will drag my household 802.11g (54 Mb/sec) down to 11 Mb/sec (ugh).

So I set up the pair as a dedicated bridge (forced to only communicate with each other using MAC filtering) on channel 11 so it does not interfere with my house-wide wireless on channel 6.

The link to my ViP 722 is 11 Mb/sec, but everything else runs at the higher 802.11g speeds. Since my internet connection is only 2.5 Mb/sec, my home network is still running faster than the link to my ISP.

Greg


----------



## tallkev

Just wanted to let you guys know I got the netgear powerline ethernet adapters and they work great. I am using a surge protector and ended up having to use both adapters. Thanks for the help.


----------



## quazi

Is there any information on Dish adding WiFi into any new devices?


----------



## rdopso

Our new ViP722 is only about 20 feet from our NetGear wireless Router to which a cable modem is attached for high-speed Internet access. Can I simply connect the 722 Ethernet port via CAT5 Ethernet cable to one of the free LAN ports on the Router to download DishOnLine movies to the 722 via the Internet? I have not been able to find any tech directions on the Dish Network website for setting up the ViP722 Ethernet connection to the Internet -- can someone shoot me a link for that? I am not particularly experienced with this sort of thing but can usually get the job done with written directions -- I did manage to get the home network going fairly easily, but I do need some written directions for guidance. Thanks in advance for any help or insights as to how to proceed with this.


----------



## kucharsk

Yes, that is in fact the _ideal_ way to connect your 722 as it avoids any potential issues with the wireless side of your network and traffic between the 722 and the Internet won't slow down your wireless traffic.


----------



## desmo907

ChuckA said:


> Just add an inexpensive 5 port Ethernet switch to the router and you will have additional ports.


I want to connect my 722 and my Sony BluRay to my wireless network .Seems the Linksys WET54G only has 1 ethernet port. Can I add a switch to this as well or is there a bridge with more than 1 port?
thx


----------



## kkimmel

desmo907 said:


> I want to connect my 722 and my Sony BluRay to my wireless network .Seems the Linksys WET54G only has 1 ethernet port. Can I add a switch to this as well or is there a bridge with more than 1 port?
> thx


Dlink DAP-1522. 4 port gigabite N wireless bridge.


----------



## normang

I have a Dlink G730 in client mode connected to my 622, after the morning reset, the broadband settings are wiped out and I have to do a reset and then it gets the DHCP address and its connected online. Is there a 622 problem when it does not go back online after the morning reset or update?


----------



## RLMesq

desmo907 said:


> I want to connect my 722 and my Sony BluRay to my wireless network .Seems the Linksys WET54G only has 1 ethernet port. Can I add a switch to this as well or is there a bridge with more than 1 port?
> thx


If you haven't yet purchased the Linksys bridge, forget about it. Buy one of the old faithful WRT54G routers are flash it with open source software, and you have a bridge with integrated 4 port router for less money.

I'm running one with my Xbox 360, PS3, 622 and media PC all sharing the connection. It took an hour or so to install, but it works flawlessly -- no need to reboot for more than five months!

http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3562391

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Bridge_Install


----------



## desmo907

kkimmel said:


> Dlink DAP-1522. 4 port gigabite N wireless bridge.


What a mistake this was. 
I work in the technical field (internet/web) and design/evaluate user experiences. I have to say this is the worst COMPLETE user experience I have ever encountered -- from the device manuals, supplied CD and tech support.

--The short paper instructions are pretty much useless and confusing.

--The manual on the CD does not open in Windows VISTA only in Windows XP.

--The orange tech support card enclosed in the box had an 877# number and i was told on my 2nd call that it was wrong and to call an 888# number.

--I ended up calling tech support at least 5 times and spent more 3-4 hours with them and myself configuing the device. I was able to figure out how to configure the DAP using its web interface connected to my home PC. I had a WEP enabled home network. However I was never able to get the wireless working on it and thus never able to connect my DVD player or Dish receiver. The text support I received was from Horrible to OK. Some of the people were so hard to understand and quite arragant. Some didn't sound like they knew what they were talking about. The apparently Tier 2 support wa a little better but on the last call he had me configure the DAP some way with a IP address and now it messed up my home network. He told me to unplug my 2Wire modem and the DAP and wait 10 minutes. He said it would work fine after I plugged it back in and he hung up. Well it didn't and my home network does NOT work if I have the DAP plugged in (using a wire to the 2Wire router).

I am about to give up and return the DAP to Amazon and writing a terrible review.

Has anyone actually got this working?


----------



## kkimmel

desmo907 said:


> What a mistake this was.
> I work in the technical field (internet/web) and design/evaluate user experiences. I have to say this is the worst COMPLETE user experience I have ever encountered -- from the device manuals, supplied CD and tech support.
> 
> --The short paper instructions are pretty much useless and confusing.
> 
> --The manual on the CD does not open in Windows VISTA only in Windows XP.
> 
> --The orange tech support card enclosed in the box had an 877# number and i was told on my 2nd call that it was wrong and to call an 888# number.
> 
> --I ended up calling tech support at least 5 times and spent more 3-4 hours with them and myself configuing the device. I was able to figure out how to configure the DAP using its web interface connected to my home PC. I had a WEP enabled home network. However I was never able to get the wireless working on it and thus never able to connect my DVD player or Dish receiver. The text support I received was from Horrible to OK. Some of the people were so hard to understand and quite arragant. Some didn't sound like they knew what they were talking about. The apparently Tier 2 support wa a little better but on the last call he had me configure the DAP some way with a IP address and now it messed up my home network. He told me to unplug my 2Wire modem and the DAP and wait 10 minutes. He said it would work fine after I plugged it back in and he hung up. Well it didn't and my home network does NOT work if I have the DAP plugged in (using a wire to the 2Wire router).
> 
> I am about to give up and return the DAP to Amazon and writing a terrible review.
> 
> Has anyone actually got this working?


I had no problems at all setting it up as a bridge with N-speeds connected to a Linksys router. The only issue is that it will not connect to a network if the SSID is not broadcast. This is not a big deal.


----------



## desmo907

kkimmel said:


> I had no problems at all setting it up as a bridge with N-speeds connected to a Linksys router. The only issue is that it will not connect to a network if the SSID is not broadcast. This is not a big deal.


At 1 point one of the techs said to return the unit for another. Then i got contradictory info from various techs telling me to use a Fixed IP 192.169.0.50 and 192.168.1.73 but I think my system uses DHCP and at one point there were IP conflicts and every time I connect the DAP to my 2Wire router (with a wire) it brought down the network.
I even pressed the Reset button but the system stored all the settings I created and didn't go back to the prior so i couldn't start over.
They really have horrible tech support. I think I spent more time on-hold then talking to them as they conversed with each other.

Maybe it is a bad unit but given the horrible tech support i rather try something else.


----------



## desmo907

Todd Nicholson said:


> I used a Netgear Powerline Adapter. Worked awesome. Plug it into your router, plug it into the wall and wala! it works. I had mine setup and the 722 was commincating all within 5 minutes.


I assume this only handles one device and I have a BluRay p[layer and 722 receiver. I wonder if I can use an Ethernet hub on the device side to connect the BluRay and 722 to it (they willl never be sharing at the same time either) and thus get away with 1 powerline adapter set up?


----------



## nostalgiaguru

desmo907 said:


> I assume this only handles one device and I have a BluRay p[layer and 722 receiver. I wonder if I can use an Ethernet hub on the device side to connect the BluRay and 722 to it (they willl never be sharing at the same time either) and thus get away with 1 powerline adapter set up?


Not sure this answers what you're asking, but since the 722's powerline adapter is built in, it should be plugged directly into your wall outlet (in most cases).


----------



## ChuckA

I doubt you would have much luck with that setup. With one adapter you would have to connect only one device at a time and switching back a forth would get to be a pain. Each device will want to have it's own IP address (assigned by DHCP). I think the powerline adapter knows the IP address of the connected device and removes only those packets from the powerline, reformats them for the attached device and sends them on the Ethernet cable. So, two devices to the same adapter would not work.

However, the 722 has its own internal HomePlug adapter so all you have to do is use a direct wall plug for it and no other adapter is required (except at the other end near the router). That way you can use your powerline adapter for the bluray player and the internal 722 adapter for it.


----------



## desmo907

ChuckA said:


> I doubt you would have much luck with that setup. With one adapter you would have to connect only one device at a time and switching back a forth would get to be a pain. Each device will want to have it's own IP address (assigned by DHCP). I think the powerline adapter knows the IP address of the connected device and removes only those packets from the powerline, reformats them for the attached device and sends them on the Ethernet cable. So, two devices to the same adapter would not work.
> 
> However, the 722 has its own internal HomePlug adapter so all you have to do is use a direct wall plug for it and no other adapter is required (except at the other end near the router). That way you can use your powerline adapter for the bluray player and the internal 722 adapter for it.


The latter makes sense. However do I need 2 powerline adapters on the other end for connecting to my router? Or will 1 suffice and thus use the same port on my router (to it) to talk to both the BluRay and 722?


----------



## ChuckA

You just needs one to talk to the router.


----------



## jerseyreef

desmo907 said:


> What a mistake this was.
> I work in the technical field (internet/web) and design/evaluate user experiences. I have to say this is the worst COMPLETE user experience I have ever encountered -- from the device manuals, supplied CD and tech support.
> 
> --The short paper instructions are pretty much useless and confusing.
> 
> --The manual on the CD does not open in Windows VISTA only in Windows XP.
> 
> --The orange tech support card enclosed in the box had an 877# number and i was told on my 2nd call that it was wrong and to call an 888# number.
> 
> --I ended up calling tech support at least 5 times and spent more 3-4 hours with them and myself configuing the device. I was able to figure out how to configure the DAP using its web interface connected to my home PC. I had a WEP enabled home network. However I was never able to get the wireless working on it and thus never able to connect my DVD player or Dish receiver. The text support I received was from Horrible to OK. Some of the people were so hard to understand and quite arragant. Some didn't sound like they knew what they were talking about. The apparently Tier 2 support wa a little better but on the last call he had me configure the DAP some way with a IP address and now it messed up my home network. He told me to unplug my 2Wire modem and the DAP and wait 10 minutes. He said it would work fine after I plugged it back in and he hung up. Well it didn't and my home network does NOT work if I have the DAP plugged in (using a wire to the 2Wire router).
> 
> I am about to give up and return the DAP to Amazon and writing a terrible review.
> 
> Has anyone actually got this working?


Desmo - Did you get the unit working?

I'm really surprised this product is giving you a problem. I use it and it was breeze to setup. I have three devices going through it now. I use it in bridge mode and also use it on a G network. However, you must install a firmware upgrade if your unit doesn't already have it. Takes 10 minutes and a laptop/desktop.

As far as the documents, I too write and develop technical processes and while the documents weren't perfect, for the non technical type it was just about perfect. Much better than the half the garbage that's out there now. Their website has a huge vault of techinical papers, "how to" videos.

Let me know if you still need help.

Thanks,

JerseyReef - Mike


----------



## db130

I am using one of the aforementioned Linksys WRT54G routers(WRT54G-TM to be specific) that has been flashed with DD-WRT "mega" to convert it into a wireless ethernet adaptor. This particular model is special because it has twice the memory of a regular WRT54G router. TMobile corporate stores were recently selling them on national clearance, although many stores refused to sell them to you unless you were already an existing Tmobile customer and/or had the [email protected] plan.

i am a noob here and i am not allowed to enter URLs for the time being, so you'll have to google "wrt54g tm $19.99" for additional information. i am a tmobile customer so i was able to snag several, but at least 2 stores outright refused to sell it to me<shrug>.


----------



## PaulNewman

Hi,

Has anyone had any luck using a Netgear WGR614 plugged into their Dish receiver? Is it possible to configure and use this router as a bridge? If so, how?

Thanks!


----------



## hdaddikt

kkimmel said:


> Dlink DAP-1522. 4 port gigabite N wireless bridge.


I use the DAP-1555 since a year ago and it works very well. I started off with my old HD DVD player, and now have every port filled. (BD, TV, Dish and Netflix streamer).


----------

